# Keefer is 10!



## Cassidy's Mom

Our sweet boy turned 10 years old on 8/25, which is a bit of a milestone. Our first GSD together, Sneaker, was my wedding gift to my husband, who grew up with dogs and had two GSDs when I met him. She lived 14-1/2 years, but we lost our next two girls young.  Cassidy at a few months past her 4th birthday to discospondylitis, and then Dena at 3 weeks past her 4th birthday to lymphoma. Keefer is Dena's half brother, and we're thrilled that he's still going strong at 10 years old - he's pretty spry for an old guy! 

Here was such an adorable fuzzy little sprout - this was from the breeder before he came home:










There's a lot of gray on that muzzle now, but he's still as ridiculously sweet, ridiculously affectionate, and ridiculously gorgeous as he's always been, and he turns heads wherever he goes!










Happy birthday baby boy! :wub:


----------



## Nikitta

Happy birthday!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy 10th Birthday Keefer you rock being 10 handsome boy.


----------



## Jenny720

Happy birthday handsome!!!!!!!!


----------



## holland

what an adorable pup-Happy 10th Keefer-


----------



## Steve Strom

10, way to go Keefer.


----------



## Lobo dog

Happy 10th Keefer <3


----------



## Fodder

happy belated birthday Keef!! and stop getting older.... if you do, it means Tilden does too


----------



## Loneforce

Happy 10th Keefer!


----------



## kelbonc

:birthday:

Happy 10th Birthday Keefer!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Happy Birthday Keefer!!


----------



## newlie

Happy birthday, sweet boy! Ten candles are a lot for a piece of steak to hold, you better rescue it.


----------



## LaRen616

Happy Birthday Keefer!!!!! Such a handsome boy!

:cake:


----------



## Galathiel

What an adorable puppy he was .. and what a handsome guy he turned into! Happy Birthday, Keefer!


----------



## Shepherd Mom

Happy Birthday Keefer, understandable why heads turn when you walk by ?


----------



## MayzieGSD

Love that sweet gray face! Happy birthday!


----------



## Shade

Happy birthday Keefer and hopefully many more


----------



## Debanneball

Drum roll please...

_Happy 10th birthday to you, Happy 10th birthday to you, lets blow out the candles...pssssst.. We are having a very good time! _. 

Many more birthdays! Enjoy

PS, send me a PM if there is any cake left over and I'll give you my address......


----------



## Heidigsd

:birthday: Happy 10th Birthday Keefer :birthday:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thanks everyone, Keefer appreciates all the attention he can get. :laugh:



Fodder said:


> happy belated birthday Keef!! and stop getting older.... if you do, it means Tilden does too


Wow, just saw in your siggie that Tilden will be 9 in December. How is that possible?!?!?


----------



## srfwheat

Happy Birthday! I hope my baby makes it to 10 years old


----------



## Castlemaid

Happy birthday Mr. Handsome!


----------



## GSDream

Aww! :congratulations: Despite the grey muzzle, looks like he still has a lovely rich colouring to his coat. What a handsome boy


----------



## NancyJ

Happy Birthday Keefer!


----------



## Darthvader

Happy belated birthday


----------



## Malachi'sMama

Happy Birthday, Keefer!! Way to go! Age is only number!! And he looks quite regal with that gray hair


----------



## charger

:birthday:
KEEFER! and many more.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

I bet Keefer would blame most of that gray hair on the antics of his naughty lil sister, Halo. 
He'd tell ya he's the good kid.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

MyHans-someBoy said:


> I bet Keefer would blame most of that gray hair on the antics of his naughty lil sister, Halo.
> He'd tell ya he's the good kid.


He IS the good kid! What's funny is that we never thought we'd say that, he was the problem child compared to his perfect sister Dena. And then we got the fuzzy sable hellion and his status elevated to the good dog, lol. :wild:


----------



## Fodder

^ hilarious!! the opposite here.... Tilds WAS my easy angel child. Keys hasn't been easy by any means but he's pretty close to angel status (a really bold and energetic angel, lol). but yes, T will be 9 and his only grey is the spot on his chin that he's had since he was just a few years old anyway.


----------



## lorihd

happy birthday, handsome boy!


----------

